# Foul weather boots



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with some of the lower cost deck boots?

The commonly available brands seem to be:

Gill Short - seems everyone carries them and reasonable at $50 or less
Gill Tall -- same availablity a bit more expensive with a seal at the calf 
Sperry Figawi's - Similar to Gill Short
Rugged Shark - white fisherman type boot available from Defender around $60
Aigle -- Several models from around $100-$150 

I don't sail enough in cold foul weather to warrant a $300+ pair of Goretex deck boots but would like something for the few times a year when my deck shoes leave something to be desired. Comfort and grip would be my highest priorities and I don't mind paying a bit more for a better product, I just can't justify the high end Goretex stuff like Dubarry's.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the older version of these:










They work fairly well...not as warm as I'd like...but get the job done.

Of course, you're further south than me... so they should be fine for ya.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

I have a pair of the Gill tall. As SD says, not really for cold weather but fine otherwise.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Is dry and cold better than wet and cold? I think so. Generally we buy the "inexpensive" ones in large enough size to comfortably accomodate some extra thick thermal socks.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Xtratuf - the insulated ones. Can't wear them out, excellent grip. Very comfortable.

Northerner Products

Not fancy, just like me.

John


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll just add that I have a pair of "tall" boots that I rarely wear. They just feel too clunky. Buying again, I'd go for a mid-height. But mine will never wear out, so I'm stuck with them.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I have an older pair of the Gill tall boots, and the rubber has finally broken down where it flexes at the front just above the ankle. They were fine, unless it was cold, and then they were cold, even with extra wool socks.

I just replaced them with Puma's new Luff gore-tex boots, which I found on sale for about 25% off at Zappos.com. Still a lot more expensive than a basic rubber yachting boot, but I wore these on a cold delivery this past weekend and they were _great_!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Try going to any scuba shop (or the ones on the web) and getting some ankle+plus height neoprene divers booties. The better ones have a zipper up the side for easy entry, range from 8-12" tall, and have some tread on the bottom. The neoprene keeps your feet warm even when they are wet. They stow very nicely, they're inexpensive, they grip well.

You can upsize them to make room for socks but they are normally worn barefoot. If you just want something for occassional use, not chucking around in the ice fields, they're what inspired all those fancy schmancy neoprene yacht boots that are on the market in the last 20 years.

In diving locals, even WalMart carries them, $20-50.

I love my old Vredsteins with the "octopus sucker" soles. But my feet spread, the boots are too tight for me now, and rumour is Vredstein stopped making their wonderful waterproof polyurethane boots because they couldn't address some environmental issues with the production process.


----------



## Hesper (May 4, 2006)

I've got a 12-year old pair of High Seas tall boots (<$50) that suit me just fine. I wear them with heavy wool socks when it's really cold, otherwise just standard gym socks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Neoprene booties work pretty well too...


hellosailor said:


> Try going to any scuba shop (or the ones on the web) and getting some ankle+plus height neoprene divers booties. The better ones have a zipper up the side for easy entry, range from 8-12" tall, and have some tread on the bottom. The neoprene keeps your feet warm even when they are wet. They stow very nicely, they're inexpensive, they grip well.
> 
> You can upsize them to make room for socks but they are normally worn barefoot. If you just want something for occassional use, not chucking around in the ice fields, they're what inspired all those fancy schmancy neoprene yacht boots that are on the market in the last 20 years.
> 
> In diving locals, even WalMart carries them, $20-50.


I think that is a euphemism for he got fatter... 



> I love my old Vredsteins with the "octopus sucker" soles. *But my feet spread, the boots are too tight for me now,* and rumour is Vredstein stopped making their wonderful waterproof polyurethane boots because they couldn't address some environmental issues with the production process.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I got short Gill boots with plenty of room for "foot spreading!!"


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Are there any brands using 'Thinsulate' to address the cold? I'd like a mid calf height with the sperry non-slip soles and room for polyprop under socks and wool oversocks.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

CaptKermie said:


> Are there any brands using 'Thinsulate' to address the cold? I'd like a mid calf height with the sperry non-slip soles and room for polyprop under socks and wool oversocks.


We are talking a whole new ball gane here Capt.
I was going to chime in with how much I love my Dubarry's but the thread seemes to be more about inexpensive boots.

Yes, you can get nice sea boots with thinsulate or goretex; Dubarry has a nice line.
They are not cheap, but worth the money if you sail a lot in cold climates.

Dubarry Of Ireland

These are the ones I have (I think) and I love them.

Dubarry of Ireland : Marine - Gore-Tex ULTIMA EX-FIT


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I Will second the neoprene dive socks 

I use a thin set over normal socks and they will fit in my normal deck shoes and keep my feet warm and dry enough for fall and spring sailing on Long Island, includeing rail meat time with plenty of water


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I need to rant a bit on the websites for these vendors. Why is it that these guys make no attempt to sell their product? I mean the put up a picture and some basic information. Sperry, Gill and Aigle are all guilty.

Gill and Aigle are especially frustrating becuase they offer more than one similar model. WTF, are the differences and why would I pick one over the other? What's the difference between a "Tall Yachting boot" and a "Tall Cruising boot". Given that there aren't many places you could go a see the different models so you could figure it out yourself why not include some description of what the design was aimed at? Is the boot targeted for the beer can racer or cold weather cruiser? There are no doubt some differences in what each type sailor would be interested in. Its really redicuolus to me that these guys don't do a better job defining their products on their websites.

I guess I'll just have to go with whatever the local chandelry has in stock that fits since it seems impossible to determine if some other brand would be a better choice for me, just based on web advertising.

It also seems like its about time for practical sailor to do a new comparison on sea boots. I have a buddy that's quite happy with his Musto sea boots and we've heard from the Dubarry guys also. For that kind of money, you defintely should get an excellent product, but for those of us that don't need that level of protection its tough determining if there is much diffence in brands/models of lower cost foul weather boots.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I use Ronstan Zip boots. They are reasonably waterproof; I've found they only really let your feet get wet when they are submerged for a while. If your feet do get wet, they stay warm because they are neoprene. They're also very grippy and not clunky. Here's a link to a place that sells them: http://mauriprosailing.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=XCORONCL62M&Category_Code=


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Bargain marine gear is only a bargain the day you buy it. I've had a pair of Sperry talls for probably 15 years, still in great condition and we sail year around down here and lots of offshore. When they eventually go south or I just get tired of them, I'll replace them with another pair of Sperrys.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I have a pair of the tall Gills, and they keep the feet dry and reasonably warm, if it's not bitterly cold, but they're only good for use on the boat, where you don't walk much. On shore, they rub my heels terribly. 

At the Annapolis sailboat show, I bought a pair of Sperry Figawi rubber sea boots that were on sale for $20 at the Boater's World booth (reg. $59). I used them a few days ago, and they kept my feet warm and dry and were comfortable for on the boat as well as off. I think they're more comfortable, because the rubber is more supple than the Gill boots, and they conform to the shape of the foot a little better. They're also much lighter in weight than the Gills, so they don't feel like sandbags on your feet.

If you'll use your sea boots alot, then it's worth $200. or more for some really good ones, but if you only use them 2-3 times a season, the Sperry Figawis are hard to beat.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I started out, just last week, looking for a pair of boots and ended up ordering a pair of Sperry submersible boots which are really more designed for dinghy sailing I suspect. My concern with all the other boots I viewed, of those in the reasonable price range, was the same as expressed above; suitable only for limited boat use, uncomfortable, inflexible, and not much better than a set of glorified muck boots in the end. For what it's worth, the Figawis seemed to me to be the right compromise and I may end up getting a pair of those as well.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

We went up to Annapolis yesterday to see "Morning Light" and while we were there, stopped in to pick up a few items at Fawcett's. I was able to check out the Gill Short Cruising boot, the Gill Tall Yachting Boot and the Sperry Fathom. They didn't have the Sperry Figawi which I would really like to see before deciding. The Fathom is a nice leather/waterproof membrane boot like the Dubarry and Musto, but somewhat less expensive. They where lighter and far more flexible than the Gill Tall Yachting boot that's been my most likely choice to this point, but in fairness they are about twice as spendy. Still they might be that mid-range product that is where I usually settle.


----------



## 121Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Sea Boots, Safety and Compromise*

So I have settled on a sea boot option that considers safety as the first goal. Safety as in "if I go overboard, how easy can I get the boots off?" and "how likely are the boots to give me secure, dry footing when I really need it?". The secondary factors of warmth and cost play as well. Warmth can be addressed by layering and cost by choosing well. I now use Helly Hansen Commercial Fisherman tall boots and size them up one size. They are heavy duty, heavy, excellent grip in wet and relatively warm. By sizing them up they will come off easier when submerged and full of water (try this on your current boots). The compromise is that they are relatively heavy and as they are a little larger they are clunky...but the price is very reasonable. I am on my second pair in 10 years?. The first pair got brittle after several seasons and the bottoms got slippery.

Good luck and stay safe!

121 Guy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The neoprene booties are probably ones that you wouldn't need to remove, since they're relatively form fitting and snug. If you've got the tall, larger leather and gore-tex type boots, you'd want to be able to remove those, since they can hold a considerable weight of water.


121Guy said:


> So I have settled on a sea boot option that considers safety as the first goal. Safety as in "if I go overboard, how easy can I get the boots off?" and "how likely are the boots to give me secure, dry footing when I really need it?". The secondary factors of warmth and cost play as well. Warmth can be addressed by layering and cost by choosing well. I now use Helly Hansen Commercial Fisherman tall boots and size them up one size. They are heavy duty, heavy, excellent grip in wet and relatively warm. By sizing them up they will come off easier when submerged and full of water (try this on your current boots). The compromise is that they are relatively heavy and as they are a little larger they are clunky...but the price is very reasonable. I am on my second pair in 10 years?. The first pair got brittle after several seasons and the bottoms got slippery.
> 
> Good luck and stay safe!
> 
> 121 Guy


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> The neoprene booties are probably ones that you wouldn't need to remove, since they're relatively form fitting and snug. If you've got the tall, larger leather and gore-tex type boots, you'd want to be able to remove those, since they can hold a considerable weight of water.


Have you ever tried to swim in neoprene booties alone? It isn't easy because your feet just act like stubs. When I return to a boat from diving or snorkeling, the last thing I do is remove my fins. I make sure I have a good grip on the ladder before removing them.


----------



## SteveCox (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been thinking about this issue for a while and was wondering. My wife has a circulatory issue and gets very cold feet (and hands but that's another thread) so warmth and waterproofness are my primary issues for her. Has anyone given some boots like Sorels a try on the boat? Very warm, waterproof and the soles seem like they would have pretty good grip. Also cheaper than some of the high end "boating" stuff. BTW I have the low Gills and they are okay for short use but if I'm on my feet for a while on the boat they don't have enough support and they aren't very warm even with wool socks.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Alan-
"I make sure I have a good grip on the ladder before removing them."
Most of the folks I know use a hang line on the ladder, so they can clip on and "stay" with both hands free. Just a line with a carabiner on the end of it--often installed after the first time they chased a fin or mask or weight belt away.[g]

Steve- May one assume your wife has and uses a good wool watch cap? Years ago I saw "Captain Jack" always wearing a red one, even in the water, and said to myself "What a schmuck, a hat in the water" and then of course, I discovered it works really well--especially when you are first coming out of the water and it keeps your wet head warmer in a breeze, even when both are wet. (Sorry, Jacques!)
There's also a HUGE difference between having a cap made up to properly fit your head (any knitting shop has patterns) and a "one size fits none" which is either too loose, or uncomfortably tight, or stretched so the weave opens and the breeze comes in. I was lucky enough to have one made for me, the wool (good soft warm wool) was nearly $30 alone. But it is half the bulk, twice the warmth, of anything in the stores, and I can wear it all day without getting itchy hat-head.

On boots, I'd try LLBeans gum-sole boots, with the "chain" pattern in them. They're available insulated or not--and if they don't work out, yes, you can send them back for a full refund. They expect that not all mail-order boots will fit, there's no problem about that. I have a pair of Sorels--but I don't think the soles are non-marking. Vibram won't mark--but the gum soles have better traction when wet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're needing to swim in sailing gear, you've made a pretty serious error IMHO. You should be pretty well supported by the PFD you're wearing... and not having to tread water or swim generally. In colder temperatures or waters, actively moving about is far more likely to cause rapid onset of hypothermia.


Allanbc said:


> Have you ever tried to swim in neoprene booties alone? It isn't easy because your feet just act like stubs. When I return to a boat from diving or snorkeling, the last thing I do is remove my fins. I make sure I have a good grip on the ladder before removing them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The fleece caps are pretty good nowadays too. I have a UA microfleece cap I wear.


hellosailor said:


> Steve- May one assume your wife has and uses a good wool watch cap? Years ago I saw "Captain Jack" always wearing a red one, even in the water, and said to myself "What a schmuck, a hat in the water" and then of course, I discovered it works really well--especially when you are first coming out of the water and it keeps your wet head warmer in a breeze, even when both are wet. (Sorry, Jacques!)
> There's also a HUGE difference between having a cap made up to properly fit your head (any knitting shop has patterns) and a "one size fits none" which is either too loose, or uncomfortably tight, or stretched so the weave opens and the breeze comes in. I was lucky enough to have one made for me, the wool (good soft warm wool) was nearly $30 alone. But it is half the bulk, twice the warmth, of anything in the stores, and I can wear it all day without getting itchy hat-head.
> 
> On boots, I'd try LLBeans gum-sole boots, with the "chain" pattern in them. They're available insulated or not--and if they don't work out, yes, you can send them back for a full refund. They expect that not all mail-order boots will fit, there's no problem about that. I have a pair of Sorels--but I don't think the soles are non-marking. Vibram won't mark--but the gum soles have better traction when wet.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Fleece caps are reasonable, often bulkier because of the way that they are cut and sewn. Fleece is also a fire hazard, and treated with carcinogens when fire-retardant. Compared to wool--naturely fire-resistant.

Swimming in neoprene booties may be less than optimal, but compare it to swimming in sea boots weighing 5x more and filled with seawater making them even heavier. Everything is relative. At least the neoprene booties add some bouyancy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Fleece caps are reasonable, often bulkier because of the way that they are cut and sewn. Fleece is also a fire hazard, and treated with carcinogens when fire-retardant. Compared to wool--naturely fire-resistant.
> 
> Swimming in neoprene booties may be less than optimal, but compare it to swimming in sea boots weighing 5x more and filled with seawater making them even heavier. Everything is relative. At least the neoprene booties add some bouyancy.


Also, removing the neoprene booties would tend to increase body heat loss, since the neoprene is a pretty good insulator.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Rule number one is to stay on the boat! 
1.Shop for socks before shopping for your boots. In really cold weather wear sock liners that wick and then a warmer sock over those. Go to a place like Eastern Mountain Sports (interesting they had a booth at the Annapolis Boat Show-expanding their audience) 
2.THEN take your socks and shop for your boots. Try on and walk around in them. You don't want to FLOP around, but one of the worst things you can do is to buy too small. Sperry shoes and boots tend to be narrow at the toes-so if you have a wider foot after an hour of wearing them your toes will go to sleep. Not a good thing.
3.If you are going to buy a boot that is not for sailing stay away from laces. You don't need one more thing on a boat to trip over.
4.They should be easy to get on and off, even when you have your foulies on. The older I get the harder it is to "lean over, tuck, zip, shove, pull..."
I do like my Gill tall boots. They seem to grip well and they replaced an old pair of West Marine ones. 
5.Also pay attention to arch height. Some are SO large your foot can lift up while in the boot and you feel very unstable. You want to feel sure footed.
I love shopping for shoes...


----------

